# Teen heart throbs....



## C & C Farms (Dec 10, 2005)

I was looking at the pictures of Leanna's room and she had posters on her wall and it made me think back to when I was a teenager and had posters in my room, so I started this topic.

Just wondering who everyone had a crush on when they were Teenagers? If you have any that you like now you can add them too!






*Then: *I liked Parker Stevenson from the "Hardy Boys".



Had posters all over my room of him (except for some horse posters too!) Also, had a few of Leif Garret and David Lee Roth of "Van Halen" LOL





*Now:* I like Mel Gibson



Brad Pitt is ok too....


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2005)

*Duran Duran*


----------



## Happy Valley (Dec 10, 2005)

Peter Frampton, Paul Stanley (KISS), Shaun Cassidy, Leif Garrett....Ah the list goes on and on! I thought that long hair was just tooooo sexy!

Now? George Clooney, Brad Pitt, Vince Vaughn (cause he's taller than me)


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh, I thought of one I really like for "now". Owen Wilson


----------



## jdomep (Dec 10, 2005)

Then ('78-80 ish)...I had

a Styx poster on my door, Shawn Cassidy, Harrison Ford (Hon Solo) John Travolta and Sylvester Stallone (Funny since I am WAY taller than him LOL)

Now...My favorite Hotties are Trace Adkins and Sam Elliot (loved him for years - older yes but oh so sexy LOL), I find something appealing about Vince Vaughn too (may be it is that he is tall?)


----------



## lvponies (Dec 10, 2005)

I was totally in LOVE with David Cassidy!! Hubba, Hubba!! Posters everywhere. I remember once when I was about 12, my parents got me tickets to go see him in concert. Turned out that the concert didn't sell enough tickets and it was cancelled!! Boo, Hoo!!

These days??? I don't know. I guess no one really stands out.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 10, 2005)

Then: Shaun Cassidy! There was a picture of him in TV Guide last week, in an article about his show Invasion--it didn't look like him AT ALL!!!





Now? <shrugs> I don't know, maybe I'm too old for crushes, no one comes to mind!


----------



## whiskeyranch (Dec 10, 2005)

I loved John Stamos (still think he's a hottie) And The Fonz (sp) from Happy Days! I remember my little boyfriend, Jimmy in elementary used to snap his fingers like the fonz and I would come running.

Bo and Luke Duke, the list changed daily if I can remember that far.

Now,,I tell my hubby if he ever leaves me that Kenny Chesney is waiting for me on his island.


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 10, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Ok this is gonna tell how old I really am but.....Ron Ely from Tarzan.....Sajid Khan....he was on a short running show with the teenage Jay North called Maya, about an american, and an indian teenagers and an elephant. Also watched Cowboy in Africa and thought Tom Nardini who probably never was in another show was hot..... yes I know Im really weird![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## RENMACMINIS (Dec 10, 2005)

be still my heart... Bo Duke was my idol when I was younger.. I named everything Bo..I had a dog named Bo and a Horse named Duke..





Today I have to say Kenny Chesney (with his hat on), Tim Mcgraw (what I would give to be Faith Hill for just one day) and my biggest crush.... GARTH BROOKS!!


----------



## Tobey (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh fun!

Then: Eric Estrada from "Chips", any of the hard rock band members--I was a sucker for long hair too-big hair from the 80s

Now: pretty much any cowboy, Brad Pitt


----------



## whiskeyranch (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh my gosh! I so forgot about Eric Estrada. How could I??? Made me want to go to California and get a ticket!


----------



## JO~* (Dec 10, 2005)

RENMACMINIS said:


> be still my heart... Bo Duke was my idol when I was younger.. I named everything Bo..I had a dog named Bo and a Horse named Duke..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[SIZE=14pt]I saw him without his hat to, and I agree



[/SIZE]


----------



## lvponies (Dec 10, 2005)

Kenny Chesney......Have you ever thought his head looks like a turtle?? I do!!!


----------



## minimule (Dec 10, 2005)

Then: Robby Benson, John Schneider (Bo Duke

Now: Tom Selleck, John Schneider (still), and Sam Elliott

I did actually met John Schneider once. I was working at a Godfather's Pizza. One slow afternoon this man and woman walked in. I looked at the guy and went "hmmmmm". I waited on them and then went back in the kitchen and told the guys "John Schneider just walked in and ordered a pizza and beer". All of them went "yeah right". I took their beer to their table. When the pizza was ready, I was busy so one of the guys took it out. He told the man "This is funny but the girl back their thinks you are John Schneider". His reply was "I am". Of course then the idiot told him if he hears a loud thump in the back it is because the girl fainted! I could have killed him. I did get his autograph though, and I kept his beer glass for years! I still have the table tent signed by him.


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 10, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]I forgot to give you my now..... Pierce Brosnan.... I loved Remington Steel! HE was in a movie that was filmed here in Richmond and he had to learn how to ride one of the horses used in the movie. Carrot was her name and she lived at the stable where my daughter Amy worked and gave lessons. When Carrot came for sale I was going to buy her JUST BECAUSE he sat on her! Stupid huh~[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 10, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Thought I would see what I could google.... found this about Sajid khan.[/SIZE]

http://actorbios.twiaa.net/bios/pages/sajid_khan/index2.htm

Could not find much about Tom Nardini...... his last stuff was Kat Balou.....

Will see what Ron Ely has ....I had Sajids face pasted to the back of my bedroom door.... parents would not have approved of guys on my wall...... Tarzans pic was under my pillow! AHHHH foolish youth!

Lyn


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Dec 10, 2005)

J.J. Babu... sigh... what a hunk... (yall are sayin "who???")

I didn't have pictures of boys in my room when I was a kid. I had pictures of the USET horses. I still have the scrapbook I made out of all the horse magazines I used to get. LOL Even back then, I didn't have a life... Most of my 'drool time' was spent on J.J. Babu, Bruce Davidson's great 3-day horse.

Now, I'd have to say it's Vigo Mortinson (sp?). The man can sit a horse.... Might have to watch the LOR trilogy today. Oh, David O'Connor is a cutie too. See a common theme here? LOL


----------



## Miniv (Dec 10, 2005)

I thought Ron Ely was a hunk too! (Forgot about that.)

There was also Paul McCartney and <gasp> Davy Jones of the Monkeys!!!

Today? I really don't have anyone......well......there is one actor that is appealing to me..... Ed Harris. He comes across as this nice "the boy nextdoor type".

MA


----------



## wcr (Dec 10, 2005)

Now I'm dating myself. The Beatles, the Monkeys, Jack Lord, Tom Selleck.

Now-Brad Pitt, Lenny Kravitz, Still Tom Selleck


----------



## CKC (Dec 10, 2005)

My husband had me laughing he just reminded me that I had told him about this. I was in the Ricky Schroder fan club when I was really little. Other crushes... Scott Baio, Shaun Cassidy.

Now- Matt Damon, Mario Lopez, Matthew McConaughey.......

Keeperofthehorses- I live and work very close to where David O'Connor lives.


----------



## REO (Dec 10, 2005)

Remember Tiger Beat magazine?

My biggest crush was John Travolta. And Leif Garrett. I kind of thought Robby Benson was on the cute side too.

I promise you, my mom and I never missed a chance to try and look up Ron Ely's loin cloth!


----------



## nootka (Dec 10, 2005)

My teenage "it" boy/man was Sting, from the Police, before he got too famous and all. *LOL*

Now, I like the looks of older, more "average" looking guys. My current one is just a local guy... 

Liz M.


----------



## minih (Dec 10, 2005)

When I was really young, I loved Donny Osmond, had the purple socks and hat---the whole bit. The song "Teenager in Love" had me googly eyed.




Then in my teen years I listened to *alot* of different music styles so my room reflected it. I had posters of Tom Jones, Jim Dandy and Conway Twitty (the real king as far as I am concerned)



Another one that I had a crush on and still think he is a doll is Lee Horsely.


----------



## Tobey (Dec 10, 2005)

Just thought of another one....Matt Dillion


----------



## luvmycritters (Dec 10, 2005)

Believe it or - Michael Jackson - up until about the early ninety's.



Now - Lenny Kravitz



and good ole George Strait.



Oh! Reo's post down below reminded me of one more "hottie" - Johnny Depp!! Lori


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh!!! I have a Matt Dillion story! I also think he is / was soooooooooo handsome.

A few years ago, I was in Walmart, getting ready to check out with a bunch of softdrinks and I purposely didn't get into this shorter line because there was this man there who looked just like Matt Dillion. SO HANDSOME. But, I was shy and didn't want to stand behind him, so I got in the next line over.

Just standing there off in LaLa land and this gorgeous guy goes "JILL!!! How are you doing" blah blah blah. I have NO IDEA who he is or how he knows me, but he KNOWS me and I try and pretend I know who he is. I could hardly believe he knew me.

When I got back to the office, I told this friend of mine (by email) about it and she said "oh, that has to be Carl Norskog!" and as soon as she said it, I knew she was right.

I had, truly, three (3) friends I went to high school with. Jason Lamborn, Matt Cockerille, and Carl Norskog. I was the one punk rock girl in the high school, and they would be the three punk rock guys. Last I saw Carl, which was after high school as he'd come and visit me sometimes at the bank, he was so skinny and just looked like he did in high school but he "bloomed" late and OMG!!!! He just looked so handsome.

Kim / CKC, I don't know if you'll be reading this and if so, if you'd even remember Carl, but he and his partner own that ice cream stand in the parking lot at Waterloo Square.


----------



## SWA (Dec 10, 2005)

Back way back when





My favorite heart throbs were: Larry Wilcox from Chips, cause he loves HORSES too



, then there was Scott Baio, and Parker Stephenson, and oh my gosh, Davy Jones! Oh boy, when he would sing "Day Dream Believer"...





Sheesh! I was such a DWEEB!





Now, my favorites are: Owen Wilson, Eric Stromer from Clean Sweep & 3 Wishes, he's such a handsome sweetie pie, and actually kinda reminds me of my hubby



, and then there's also Evan Farmer and Andrew Dan Jumbo from While You Were out, and Faber Dewar, OMG!!!



and Carter Oosterhouse, both from Trading Spaces. Oh, and especially m'hubby...now he's REAL heart throb!





Oh my gosh, I am STILL such a DWEEB!





And while I"m on the subject, speaking of While You Were Out show, doesn't anybody else see a striking resemblance between Leslie Segrete and Kimberly McCullough (Robin Scorpio on General Hospital).





Ok, so I was off work for a few weeks a while back, got caught up on some TV time




.

Nuff o'that!





Okeedokey, back to workey.


----------



## REO (Dec 10, 2005)

But now I love looking at Johnny Depp





I love how he purposely takes odd ball roles.

He's PURDY!


----------



## susanne (Dec 10, 2005)

I was a bit precocious when it came to men, and I had crushes at a VERY early age -- the first I remember was *Nipsy Russell! *

Then along came the *Beatles*, and I fell hard for *Ringo Starr* -- when my brothers and I played Beatles, lip-synching to our 45s, I was the only little enough to sit up on our play table and play the coffee can drums...and the only one who actually was allowed to play along.

Much to my older siblings' disgust, my younger brother, Mike, and I absolutely adored the *Monkees*, and like MA, I loved *Davey Jones*. My ingenious mother made me a tambourine out of two plastic coffee can lids taped together and filled with beans, and I perfected my imitation of his not-so-musical appeal.

I've always had a thing for guitarists, and next on my list was *Glen Campbell*...or as my brothers called, Glen Gumball. While my friends were swooning over *Bobby Sherman* or *David Cassidy*, I held out for my country boy.

(Jumping ahead...A few years back there was a tour of the teenage heartthrobs, with *Bobby Sherman, David Cassidy, Davey Jones. Davey Jones* looked like an aging jockey, *David Cassidy* was downright greasy looking, (and while he wasn't there, *Glen Campbell* these days looks pathetic)...but I realized I had missed the boat with *Bobby Sherman*. He still looks great, even better than before! Ahh...teenage crushes are wasted on the young!

On my 13th birthday, my brothers gave me a self-serving birthday present by taking me to my first Portland Trailblazer game. It turned out to be one of the few games the Blazers won in their first season, and I fell head over heels for a tall, dark, handsome and talented rookie, *Geoff Petrie*. OMG -- I still have a crush on him! On top of being a talented athlete, he was also a Princeton graduate.)

In college, it was all about musicians. The hours I spent at the school of music were sweetened by even snippets of conversation with those with whom I was enthralled. One classical pianist had the most gorgeous long, wavy red hair and lush beard. Years later I saw a photo of him in the newspaper when he participated in a piano master class. He had cut his hair and shaved his beard, and just wasn't the same...

My list continues to grow. I'm with Liz in having a thing for *Sting* -- I still do, as long as he doesn't start bragging about his sex life. *Viggo Mortenson*...sigh... Fortunately, Keith and I always share who we think is cute, and neither of us are threatened. Besides, he knows that it was one of my guitarist crushes that brought us together!)

...I won't go into my horse crushes, LOL, but as you know, I still have a thing for the tall, dark, and handsome guys!

.


----------



## susanne (Dec 10, 2005)

Tanya,

My cousin served in Vietnam with Larry Wilcox, long before he was on CHiPs. When the show became big, his pre-teen daughters asked if he could call up his old buddy and ask for Eric Estrada's autograph!


----------



## runamuk (Dec 10, 2005)

Hmmm had to actually put thought into this



posters on my wall I had 1 that was a huge lifesized marilyn monroe



then I mostly had REAL art as my dad was/is and artist, I also (ashamed to admit this) was a huge duran duran nut...but for years my friends have teased me because SAM ELLIOTT makes my socks go up and down and he is older than my father





I also always had a thing for Tom Cruise in fact I had a very brief fling with a guy who could have been a body double





otherwise I tend toward voices almost more than looks the bald dude on star trek Picard...ohhhhh his voice makes me melt........

I hung out with so many HOT guys that I didn't really get into movie stars they are so untouchable.......my first true crush was also my first boyfriend and my first heartbreak.......ahh memories.....wonder how he is it has been years since we ran into each other


----------



## Boss Mare (Dec 10, 2005)

Sting, the wrestler....


----------



## Sonya (Dec 10, 2005)

When I was real young - maybe around 10-12 - I loved Kenny Rogers



and the guy who played Luke skywalker in Star Wars (can't remember his name now)

When I was about 15- Duran Duran - I loved them all but the bass player was my fav. I even named a horse after the lead singer - Simon.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 10, 2005)

LOL, those posters have been there since i was about 13. I just cant take them down ....



.




Oh my list is looong!

Tom Welling, Micheal Rosenbaum, George Straite (and his son!), Ryan Gosling, Hayden Christensen, Kenny Chesny, Tyler Hilton, chad micheal murry, Blaine Larsen, Jonny Knoxville, seann william scott and the orginal Bo and Luke Duke.

The rest of my Heart Throbs are at school



.

I have a huge thing for pretty boys and country boys.

Leeana


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Dec 10, 2005)

SEAN FARRELY from my school.... so sweet, when i was hyperventalating he brought me an iced tea to share



and gives me back rubs


----------



## Relic (Dec 10, 2005)

BEN CARTRIGHT bet no one is old enough to know who that guy was.


----------



## Ferin (Dec 10, 2005)

Hmmm....since I am a teen right now I dont have any "then" heart throbs but I have quite a few "now" heart throbs!

Chad Michael Murray



, James Lafferty, Ryan Sypek, Kenny Chesney, Blaine Larsen, and Johnny Depp!

The rest are guys that I know from school!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 10, 2005)

Bobby Sherman








My "boyfriend" in the first grade wore lovebeads just like Bobby Sherman, and I thought he was soooooo cool...





Liz R.


----------



## Horse Hugs (Dec 10, 2005)

Way back whan I was a teenager- The Beatles

Now- Mathew Mc Conauhey


----------



## luckymeacres (Dec 10, 2005)

Eric Estrada, Bo Duke, Leif Garrett, John Travolta, Rex Smith and Barry Manilow.


----------



## littlehorse2 (Dec 10, 2005)

BO DUKE deffinatly. My kids started watching the Dukes of Hazzard. That's all my 3 year old son wants to watch. Now it would still be John Schnieder(sp?) and Trace Atkins. My husbands fraiend looks just like him only he has short hair.

Christy


----------



## minih (Dec 10, 2005)

> BEN CARTRIGHT bet no one is old enough to know who that guy was.


I do! I loved Bonanza! Only I loved Little Joe (Michael Landon).


----------



## REO (Dec 11, 2005)

OMG! Michael Landon! But mostly when he was on Little House. *SLOBBER*

"Pa" was *HOT*!


----------



## nootka (Dec 11, 2005)

> "Pa" was HOT!


OH, NO!!! Say it ain't so!

*LMAO* This post makes me BLUSH for some reason!

I needed a good giggle, and this entire thread has done that.

Somewhere, I have a photo of me standing in front of one of my walls w/my Police/Sting posters.

I agree, susanne, he needs to just be the "strong, silent type" a little more often, some o' that stuff gets kinda creepy. I think I gave up on him when he started dating Trudy. I did get a hug backstage at the concert in Tacoma in 1984, though, for Syncronicity...not even sure I remember what it was like, I was so woozy!

I do remember his son Joe was such a cute boy, bet he's quite the looker these days, himself. Of the group, though, I think Andy (Summers) was the really neat one. My friend and I went to a small concert he had at the Pine St. Theater in Portland. We got to meet him and talk with him and he's really funny, but too short for me! My best friend was crazy over the drummer, though.

Fun thread to read!

Liz M.


----------



## jdomep (Dec 11, 2005)

minih said:


> > BEN CARTRIGHT bet no one is old enough to know who that guy was.Â
> 
> 
> I do! I loved Bonanza! Only I loved Little Joe (Michael Landon).
> ...


Me too!!

I would day dream of Living on the Ponderosa





I also forgot about Rick Springfield


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 11, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Ok Bobby Sherman people..... I loved him too but for a different reason than singing......remember the short lived tv show 7 Brides for 7 Brothers???? He was the baby Jeremy Bolt! Another current hottie for me is ....Ty Pennington!!!! O love to watch that home makeover show!!! HE is a hoot![/SIZE]

Minih I remember~~~ Remember the Big Valley.... Lee Majors!!!! What was the other one , Wagon Train..... Big Sweed was the big blond Cowboy and Robert Horton played a gorgeous cowboy...... BOY AM I OLD!!!!!

Lyn


----------



## CKC (Dec 11, 2005)

I forgot about all the construction guys.














I like Ty, Carter, Eric and I know I have to be missing some more.

My friend told me she thinks my husband looks like Ty.


----------



## ClickMini (Dec 11, 2005)

Lyn, that was the show "Here Come the Brides," with Bobby Sherman, I was thinking of that, too!!! OMG, what a beautiful man. Hubba Hubba!!!!

Bobby Sherman and David Cassidy for me...I did see DC in concert way back then and all I can remember is all of the girls screaming their heads off! Including me!!! LOL


----------



## runamuk (Dec 11, 2005)

ClickMini said:


> Lyn, that was the show "Here Come the Brides," with Bobby Sherman, I was thinking of that, too!!! OMG, what a beautiful man. Hubba Hubba!!!!
> Bobby Sherman and David Cassidy for me...I did see DC in concert way back then and all I can remember is all of the girls screaming their heads off! Including me!!! LOL
> 
> 519296[/snapback]
> ​


OK first yes I am weird......I NEVER understood all those girls who would yell and scream and faint......thought they were all a bit silly












after all they might be stars but they still are just people and put their pants on one leg at a time


----------



## aBreeze (Dec 11, 2005)

lol Im 16 and I have a serious crush on Richard Gere... ooooh he's sexy. As well as Jude Law, and Brat Pitt's great as long as he keeps his mouth shut.


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 11, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Thats right Here Come the Brides....where the girls from New England took a boat to was it Washington state for the lumberjacks??? It was a take off of the movie 7 Brides for 7 brothers..... same premise. I loved that sort of thing..... I cant remember the cute girls name that Bobby Sherman got but remember her dorkey friend Biddy??? Weird the things you remember! Also remember watching all the Dr shows...thats one thing made nursing apealing to me. Medical Center with Chad Everett.... he was a hottie and Dr Sinclair???? They were not as accurate as ER and some today but loved them anyway. I never dated..... watched entirely too much TV~



[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Dec 11, 2005)

I too loved all the guys from Bonanza and yes Im plenty old enough. But on my walls were Paul McCartney,Vince Edwards( Dr.Ben Casey} and Richard Chamberlain,{Dr. Kildare} I think at that time there was an entire wall collage of Paul McCartney and the Beatles.

Now it would have to be Randy Owens of Alabama, George Straight, and Alan Jackson and even more recently Jeff Bates (his voice not his looks) Oh and I forgot Josh Turner who sings Long Black Train great voice.


----------



## ILoveMyGelding (Dec 12, 2005)

In my pre-teen years I had posters of NKOTB, John Stamos, the kid that played Zack on Saved by the Bell (What's his name?), and Joey Lawrence. Then the teen years hit and it turned into posters of Freddie Prinze Jr., Hayden Christiansen (loved him on the show Higher Ground and still think he's HOT), Carson Daily, Ryan Phillippe, Sean William Scott, and I was obsessed with a certain boyband but we won't even go into that!

Now, I like Chris Cagle, Joe Don from Rascal Flatts, Jimmie Johnson, Kasey Kahne (spent a lot of time walking by his pit at the races



), Woody Harrilson, Luke and Owen Wilson, Vince Vaughn, Keith Urban, George Clooney, and Nicolas Cage. But the only two posters I have in my room are the ones that Lowell gave me of Buckeroo



.


----------



## susanne (Dec 12, 2005)

> I NEVER understood all those girls who would yell and scream and faint


I have to agree with this...I lusted silently in my own strange teenage way...with three merciless brothers, I never could even ADMIT to having crushes or they would STILL be razzing me!

I forgot to mention my biggest high school crush...a college trumpet player named Grant...oh, my...he loved soccer and had front row season tickets to the Portland Timbers. My family all had season tickets directly across the field from him, and I would hog the binoculars, pretending to watch the game intently, when actually I was watching him...sigh...I sure loved soccer that summer!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Dec 12, 2005)

Does anyone remember the show S.W.A.T. ? It was a show in the 70's. MArk Shera from that show as a teen and now it would have to be Mel Gibson! Oh yeah!

Fran


----------



## Frankie (Dec 12, 2005)

I was somewhat different.

Peter Tork from the Monkees,,,,,,,,,,I could relate!!!! And was one of a very few who did not like the Beatles!

Can't recal his name, but the teen age boy from Apple's Way.

Now,

Ranger Texas Walker!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so thankful for reruns,,,,,,well the ones who have Walker in them anyway.


----------

